# BIG News !!!!!!!!!!!! CAMBY MAY BE OUT OF DENVER NEXT SEASON !!!!!



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I have just seen the article...... my heart stopped. I could not believe it, our best defender might be getting moved to a different team, because Nene has extended his contract....



> Because of Nene's contract extension, the Nuggets go well over the luxury-tax threshold in the 2007-2008 season and the rumor is the team will look to move Marcus Camby this summer for financial reasons despite his defensive play.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/45660/20070416/denver_may_move_camby_this_summer/

*Is it worth giving up Camby for Nene's extension???*


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

That would sincerely suck.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Calm down, as that isn't the reason that Marcus might be moved. Lets take a look at all the back story.

1) The Nuggets are trying to win a championship. That is why they brought in AI and why Stan agreed to pay the luxury tax to do it.

2) The Nuggets Front Office gave Stan the full luxury tax projections for this season and the next few seasons before he agreed to the deal. Stan has enough money to pay the tax and wants to win. If the team wasn't winning, then the salaries could become an issue, but the team, despite all of the roster changes and lineup issues, is winning games now.

3) The Nuggets FO has always worried about Camby being able to finish his contract which is why there are so many performance bonuses in it. The rumor started last summer about the FO trading Camby before his trade value decreased.

If the Nuggets trade Camby, it will be because of asset management and not luxury tax management. Basically, if a team will offer the Nuggets a good enough package that helps the Nuggets then Camby will be traded. He won't be shipped off at a discount rate like the "genius" Sam Smith implies in his normal crappy reporting.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't see them getting a good center for camby. And if he goes, I'm not sure how good the Nuggets defense can be.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Everything cpaw just said is dead-on. And since when does the RealGM rumor mill qualify as news, anyway? It came from one sentence from the bottom of an article by some guys writing for the Chicago Tribune. There's no source, no quotes, nonothing. The things people will do generate traffic to a website...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Remember, Camby is 33 and has had a history of injury problems. This is a player that absolutely should be traded while his value his high.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

melo4life said:


> I have just seen the article...... my heart stopped. I could not believe it, our best defender might be getting moved to a different team, because Nene has extended his contract....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax man, no need to use all this bold and captalized letters, and exclamation marks for a Sam Smith article.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Remember, Camby is 33 and has had a history of injury problems. This is a player that absolutely should be traded while his value his high.


That's true, but for what? they don't really need anything other than a center for him, and you can only get a worse center back, unless you trade yet another draft pick, which wouldn't be too great of a move.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> That's true, but for what? they don't really need anything other than a center for him, and you can only get a worse center back, unless you trade yet another draft pick, which wouldn't be too great of a move.


Camby is a help defender and some games he looks great, but there are plenty of games where he is half assing it out there or playing like he wants to be a 6'11" PG. Camby's body doesn't allow him to play hard every night. The entire reason he has played this many games this season is because of the way he coasted for part of the season.

Also consider this, because Camby made 70 games, he gets paid an extra 2+ million in bonuses. That means next season his cap number will be around 10.5 million instead of around 8 million.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm not surprised but our defense would be horrendous without him. Nene is in no way, shape, or form ready to anchor the defense.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'm not surprised but our defense would be horrendous without him. Nene is in no way, shape, or form ready to anchor the defense.


But give him a solid center, and thye could do ok together. The whole team needs to adopt a more hard working attitude. Camby wouldn't be so necessary if they weren't so bad.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Enter the talks of Billups coming back to Denver.

you lose Camby, gain Billups...remember, KMart is coming back next year, too.

Starting 5 could look like this:

Nene
Kmart
Melo
AI
C-Bills

Not bad, really, if KMart can stay healthy. We'd also probably sign and trade or do something to pick up another servicable big man. Anybody know who's on teh market? 

KG???


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Enter the talks of Billups coming back to Denver.
> 
> you lose Camby, gain Billups...remember, KMart is coming back next year, too.
> 
> ...


That's a disaster waiting to happen. They'd be better off just having four people on the court than having billups.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

How about a sign and trade with my Trail Blazers... Trail Blazers re-sign Magloire, trade him and a 2 round draft pick for Camby? :biggrin:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Hell might as well throw in Przybilla, Raef, and DMiles and we'll give you Melo and AI too. :wink:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

sam smith wrote that

hence its bs.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> How about a sign and trade with my Trail Blazers... Trail Blazers re-sign Magloire, trade him and a 2 round draft pick for Camby? :biggrin:


1st round, sure.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

before you believe anything check the writer. this guy is full of ****. always has been
my *** could fart a better article.

that doesn't mean i wouldn't shop camby. it just has to be the right deal. he could go down at anytime and he is old. and obviously the franchise player.... is not. so you gotta build a young nucleus around melo.

if the nuggets dont go deep in the playoffs, more trade senerios could happen. but with the amount of talent on this team... you better just wait and see at this point.


----------

